# Kestrel 200sc?



## cowboys647 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey guys my name's Nick. I always rode cheap wal mart bikes when I was a kid so thats the extent of my cycling career but now I'm 20 and found a Carbon Kestrel 200sc on Craigslist for 400. Has campy components. I went through a couple online fit calculators to see what would generally fit me and it seems 56 is about where i wanna be. Link to ad: http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/bik/3156635153.html Good bike to start on? So far I've seen a few good reviews. Thx!!


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

*Kestrel 200SCi*

I had one just like it back in the late 90's and really 
enjoyed it, although through the years I realized the
ride was somewhat "dead" if you will! Not a lot of 
feedback from the road........
Having had two carbon fiber bikes I have had no 
regrets returning fully to steel. That being said, $400
seems like a fair price and if the components are in
good shape, you could get plenty of ride time on it.
Best of luck in the search.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with that _type_ of bike for a first bike, but because it can fail differently than alu or steel, I advise against buying used CF. Also, I'm no expert on such matters, but I suspect that Kestrel is somewhere in the neighborhood of ~20 years old. If so, like so many other CL bikes, it's overpriced. 

Re: online fit calculators, IMO/E they don't have great track records for accurately pinning down a riders sizing requirements, so proceed with caution when using that method.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, try and talk him down a little bit on account of your age. The bike seems nice. The price is about right. Just make sure that you are around 5 feet 10 inches tall or have about a 32 inch pant inseam to fit on that 56cm bike.


----------

